# Breeding Giant Vinegaroons



## bigjej (Dec 5, 2012)

Anyone do it? I bought 4 adults here a couple months back. They are doing well, eating like pigs, and I'd like to give a shot at breeding them. I've done some reading on other sites, and corresponded with someone who's published some papers but a.) I can't confidently sex them and b.) wanted to hear if anyone else had experience with breeding them. I have them setup individually in sweater boxes, at room temperature ( for this house is anywhere from 70-80 ) with about 3" of organic potting/garden soil. I feed them crickets mainly, a couple times a week and spray the enclosures at least once a week. I am familiar withthe courtship, mating, etc. but am not quite clear on what, if any, triggers are required to stimulate mating. Do I just place a male and female in an enclosure? Do I adjust lighting, temperature cycles ?


----------



## zonbonzovi (Dec 5, 2012)

I have been unsuccessful so far but have done a few pairings.  Since you have several to work with, compare the pedipalps...males' will be much larger.  Pairing is simple and really is just a matter of putting them together.  Each pairing I've had lasted, on average, 12 hours or so.  Toward the end of a pairing you'll see the male "stuffing" the female with his spermatophore.  Don't be surprised if the male clips the flagellum or one of the sensory legs...I've had it happen...males can be brutal.   

Regarding substrate depth...females will typically construct a chamber several inches+ deep.  You can either enable this with a clay/sand/soil mix to encourage burrowing or construct a bottom layer of rock within the substrate where they will hide themselves away.  This year, I cheated and soaked the substrate until it hardened(in a dry room).  The mated female was reintroduced and built a chamber within a couple days.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Dec 8, 2012)

I would suggest reading this: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?80994-Uropygi-Information

I tried for 4 years and was finally successful in the 4th year. The thread above was very helpful and random internet searches. It can be very frustrating and (in my experience) success is highly variable. It was not like breeding most roaches or emperor scorpions were if you provide X, Y and Z you will almost always get young. I can't say I enjoyed it. I am glad I tried it but I will not be doing it again. I am focusing on amblypygids reproduction which I find much more rewarding. Good luck.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## bigjej (Dec 8, 2012)

What did you use to prepare the individuals for breeding ? Changed temp, humidity, feeding, lighting? Anything or did you just put a male and female together ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zonbonzovi (Dec 8, 2012)

Nothing, although I did mate them during what I assume is their natural breeding season...somewhere in Aug-Oct.  I'm not sure how necessary this is in captivity.  I did feed them a day or two before mating, hoping to diminish any feeding response but once the young lovers found one another, they were left to their own devices until the next morning.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Dec 8, 2012)

Here is what worked for me after 4 years of trying. I am not suggesting this will work for you. It is just what worked for me. 

I had a ten gallon aquarium with a lid and 10 inches of moist top soil in a 75 F room. I put the male in with the female and left them over night. When I returned the next morning they were both gone. I did not know what happened. I assumed they were both buried or one ate the other and was buried. This was mid October. Late December I noticed one buried on the bottom of the aquarium up against the glass. It was the female and she was carrying eggs. Over the next 2 months I watched them develop into young. In May the male emerged. I removed him. In June the female and the babies emerged and started eating terrestrial isopods. I waited a while and then separated them when the young started eating one another.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## bigjej (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I checked the thread mentioned above and its great but most of the photos are now dead links. Anyone have a good key for sexing them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zonbonzovi (Dec 11, 2012)

I would post up a comparison shot but the lady is currently burrowed.  Check out Arlo's mating sequences here: http://bugguide.net/node/view/341888  The 3rd pic is VERY representative of what you'll see when a pair comes together.  And, from Jeremy Huff: "The spines on the trochanter of the pedipalps are reduced in males. Also the apophysis that comes off the patella of the pedipalps is more slender in males and usually has non of the serrated edge on the external edge like you see on the internal edge."  Good luck with your pairing

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## bigjej (Feb 27, 2013)

So I know its been a while but I finally had time to fix my flash unit and take some photos. My old film macro lens does not seem to work on my digial SLR so this is the best I could get. Can you tell what sex they are?

#1







#2







#3







#4








I've read that sexing from a ventral view is better but I didnt have an extra pair of hands at the moment.

---------- Post added 02-27-2013 at 10:33 PM ----------

They are all between 4-5cm carapace length.


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 1, 2013)

Looks like 4 females to me.  Breeding is easy though, when you have a male and female that is.  Flat rocks are good to use for that, it's pretty strange to see.  I never did keep females together because they would fight, but males got along.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Mar 1, 2013)

My neighborhood is infested with Centruroides vittatus. I can find 20-30 in 30 minutes. My CB Mastigoproctus giganteus have really taken off since I started feeding them the Centruroides vittatus.


----------



## bigjej (Mar 3, 2013)

Unfortunately no scorpions in my neck of the woods. Now to find a lucky bachelor.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Mar 3, 2013)

bigjej said:


> Unfortunately no scorpions in my neck of the woods. Now to find a lucky bachelor.


Ya, I am lucky. Good luck.


----------



## dtknow (Mar 4, 2013)

Hmmm...the vinegaroons deal with stingers just fine?


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Mar 4, 2013)

dtknow said:


> Hmmm...the vinegaroons deal with stingers just fine?


I guess so. A few days ago it appeared the scorpion was stinging the vinegaroon on the cuticle between the plates of the exoskeleton. The vinegaroon was not affected at all. It just grabbed the scorpion and ate it up.


----------

